# Happy sweet 13th Birthday, Lakota!!!!



## Amaruq

We have been through a lot both good and bad. You seldom act your age and for that I am very grateful! 










One final project for you as you have done an awesome job helping to raise the Paq right. It did not take long at all for her to adore you, it never does.


















Already following in your footsteps. 










I love you Lakota. You have been a blessing in so many ways! Happy birthday "Mama Kota".


----------



## DancingCavy

Not sure Kota asked for a puppy for her Birthday. LOL. Happy thirteenth Birthday, Lakota. May you continue to ignore your age and act however you feel! And enjoy that lil 'orange' cutie.


----------



## angelaw

LOL, I love seeing the seniors


----------



## Anja1Blue

She looks AMAZING for 13....... Congratulations and Happy Birthday Lakota!

_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JenM66




----------



## Amaruq

I just realized you can't see Keyzah's bow in any of those pictures. A bit blurry but....


----------



## jesmagmisty

Happy Birthday Lakota. WOW! Mama Kota certainly DOES not look her age.


----------



## AnnaRiley

Sending lots of Happy Day wishes.


----------



## Raziel

And many more!!


----------



## DancingCavy

OMG Keyzah has a bow!


----------



## VALIUM

Happy Happier Birthday Lakota.!!!!


----------



## BJDimock

Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## kshort

Happy, happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## kelso

Lakota! What a beautiful girl!

Did you get a puppy?!?!


----------



## arycrest

* <span style="color: #FF6666"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 17pt'>A very HAPPY 13th BIRTHDAY ...
... and may you have many more!!!
Luv your birthday puppy - a gift any teenager would love to have!!! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Lynn_P

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9




----------



## LJsMom

Happy Birthday Lakota!


----------



## AngelJ

Lakota









13!!! Would not have guessed that. You look great!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy birthday Kota!







Those pics are just adorable!


----------



## onyx'girl

Happy #13!! You look mavalous







!!!


----------



## SuzyE

gorgeous! happy birthday!


----------



## samralf




----------



## Brightelf

Happy Birthday







special, proud, flirty, smart,







queenly Lakota!! May you enjoy many more! Such a spunkster you are!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl! May you continue to enjoy your days for a long time!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Happy 13th Birthday!!!

Beau says, "you look great for 13" she should know, she will be 13 in March.


----------



## Brightelf

Just popping back in, again, to re-wish her many more birthdays! I adore seeing her so proud and wise with Baby Keyzah bowing down to her.







We love you, Lakota!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy Belated 13th Birthday. Cheers to a lovely lady!


----------



## Catu

Happy birthday Lakota!!

I do love, love, love nordic breeds and it is hard to me to accept they're not the right breed for me, but I enjoy seen Queen Lakota ruling the pack.

Many more birthdays to you and many more pics of your adventures to us!


----------



## Brightelf

My favorite pic of Lakota is one where she is with Grimm. As she stands square and regal and commanding, my overenthusiastic young Grimm voluntarily sits down and lowers his head in aknowledgement of her queenly rank! She's a dog that naturally gets a second look, too.. gorgeous and full of personality. Ya gotta admire Lakota!


----------



## ddcha

Happy birthday to a very special girl.


Debbie


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

She is beautiful!!







I hope she has many many more birthdays! 

I had no idea you had a new puppy..


----------

